# Bases de donnes > Oracle > Apex >  APEX 5.0.3 : Word et texte enrichie

## teen6517

Bonjour tout le monde

J'ai un petit problme avec l'lment TEXTE ENRICHIE de APEX.

Il stock en base de donn un texte de cette forme : 


```

```

Grace a une fonction oracle , UTL_I18N.UNESCAPE_REFERENCE, Je peux rcuprer un texte plus lisible a savoir :


```

```

Comment faire pour que le ce texte soit interprt dans Word 2010 et pouvoir rcuprer mon texte avec les passage en gras, italique ....

Existe-t-il une manipulation a faire dans word 2010 pour pouvoir comprendre les balises qu'utilise l'lment APEX?


Je suis ouvert  toutes les pistes. Mes contraintes techniques sont les suivantes :
- Utilisation du texte enrichie dans APEX pour permetre a l'utilisateur de faire une mise en forme.
- Le texte mi en forme avec les balises est rcupr en base de donn puis coller dans Word (pour les curieux pour ce faire nous utilisons l'application une application payante DOXXY)

Voila merci de votre aide

----------

